# Am I potty training correctly?



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

Before I got my dog Lucky, my first concern was getting him to pee on the RIGHT place.

First night at the house- he peed on the pad like perfectly, I was so excited. gave him a treat, he had a few accidents but I always cleaned it right away and took him to his pee pad.

Anyways fast forward a to 3weeks..(now)
He pees on his pad but ONLY on the edges ??? He doesn't have accidents but because he pees on the edges, sometimes it leaks onto the floor or he would pee half on the edge and half on the floor:/
And he ONLY poops in a certain area... I had to put a pad there so he doesn't keep pooping on my floor.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi tends to pee on the edges too when he uses a pad (he usually goes outside but is cross trained). I put something under the regular pad. I use a much larger disposable pee pad underneath that I can throw in the washer w/the pad on top. I have heard others use a shower curtain below cut a bit larger to protect the floor.
I also immediately remove any poop as my 2 won't go on the same pad w/pee & poop. If I am going to be out I put down a pad in the pantry & one under the stair way so they can choose where to go. I also have pads upstairs so they are ok if we are up there together. 
I think if you gently move the poop pad a step or so each day to where you want them to eliminate that eventually it will be in the spot where you have chosen for them. Because we travel so much mine are now practiced at finding the pad wherever I put it, but he is very young for this. 
Be certain also that you use an odor eliminator in the area where he normally would go.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Do you have a puppy pad holder? If not, I'd suggest getting one and I think that'll help with the peeing on the edge problem and also with the leaking to the floor. This is the one I have: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Training-Pad-Holder-Regular/dp/B004MYOINU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397046763&sr=8-1&keywords=iris+puppy+pad+holder[/ame]


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Do you have a puppy pad holder? If not, I'd suggest getting one and I think that'll help with the peeing on the edge problem and also with the leaking to the floor. This is the one I have: http://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Training...7046763&sr=8-1&keywords=iris+puppy+pad+holder


The holder is the key! It makes a world of difference.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi is a gifted pup---he even went on the edge of the holder!


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

I guess my Chloe is "gifted" as well. She pees on the edge of the holder too. Then I have to clean both the floor and the holder.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Our Penny would get most of her body on the pad but the back section was still over the floor. It takes talent.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Dom does the same, he aims for the corners every single time. Now we have a washable pad under the UgoDog as it always leaks on the floor.


----------



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

I tries putting newspaper, bigger pads ... But he still pees on those corners as well.
I thought I was the only one with this issue :/

So I guess it is normal for a dog to not want to pee/poop on same pad?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I read somewhere that one can fill a large, empty pop bottle with sand & stand it in the middle of a pad & the pup will pee on that. I don't do this because Lisi goes in the middle! If you try it, let us know how it works for you.


----------



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

edelweiss said:


> I read somewhere that one can fill a large, empty pop bottle with sand & stand it in the middle of a pad & the pup will pee on that. I don't do this because Lisi goes in the middle! If you try it, let us know how it works for you.


that sounds like an interesting theory..
i will give it a try.
Thank you


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

mell0ww said:


> I tries putting newspaper, bigger pads ... But he still pees on those corners as well.
> I thought I was the only one with this issue :/
> 
> So I guess it is normal for a dog to not want to pee/poop on same pad?


Having a UgoDog or a pad holder as Nida linked above with a bigger pad underneath it works for us as he will aim on the UgoDog which is in the center. And my dogs won't go back to the pad if there is poop on it.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Potty training is quite a test...mine are super good but we have to pull out potty training 101 when we watch our friends furry kids...

We have had good success with using the big white trays that go under washing machines...they sell them at Home Depot ($25ish dollars for large smooth tray). The lip is only 2.5"-ish high so easy for them to hop in... When I am looking to buy these SMOOTH Laundry machine trays I have to HOP between Home Depot and Lowes as their stock sometimes does not carry the larger SMOOTH bottom trays...

There are 2 kinds of laundry machine trays....some have bumps and ridges....the kind I buy are just smooth and flat and are pretty good size for multiple dogs to use....mine are trained to have all four feet in the tray before pottying. ...we eventually train our guest furry friends to do the same

I did have a little guest that continued to have one foot outside the tray and pee all over both the tray and the floor....Ewwwwargh...so I put an old beach towel under the tray to catch any spillage...but I actually put the whole potty area on top of a cheap clear shower curtain until furry kiddo got the hang of hopping INSIDE with all 4's

View attachment 190761


I have two trays going by the back door...and in the summer we put trays outside ...

problem with some younger pups that have come over is that they sometimes think the tray is a big lounger...we gently guide them out of there when they mistake it for a bed or sunny lounger sun rays ---> and invite them over to a proper bed near the sunshine!!&#55357;&#56374;


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

MalteseObsessed said:


> We have had good success with using the big white trays that go under washing machines...they sell them at Home Depot ($25ish dollars for large smooth tray). The lip is only 2.5"-ish high so easy for them to hop in... When I am looking to buy these SMOOTH Laundry machine trays I have to HOP between Home Depot and Lowes as their stock sometimes does not carry the larger SMOOTH bottom trays...



BEST IDEA EVER!!!!!! 

Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Potty training is quite a test...mine are super good but we have to pull out potty training 101 when we watch our friends furry kids...
> 
> We have had good success with using the big white trays that go under washing machines...they sell them at Home Depot ($25ish dollars for large smooth tray). The lip is only 2.5"-ish high so easy for them to hop in... When I am looking to buy these SMOOTH Laundry machine trays I have to HOP between Home Depot and Lowes as their stock sometimes does not carry the larger SMOOTH bottom trays...
> 
> ...


I wish I have saw your post earlier!! I already purchased the potty train holder.
But I will keep in mind and get one of those trays for the future


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

What a great idea with the washing machine tray..... I wish I would have started to use the trays earlier as Lexi and Cassidy will not even use the pad if it is in a tray. \


----------



## Cyntexas (Aug 20, 2010)

I started putting my pee pads on top of the holder and I layer 3-4 of them. It seems to work for Benson and he will step into the holder and then pee! Of course he gets a treat when he does this! He now will come and get me & bark for me to treat him, when he does it, if I don't notice soon enough! lol 

He also like Kitzel & Liesl won't pee on the same pad he poops on and so I have to clean it up fast! Which I want to do anyway  If I will be gone for a while I put another pad out next to the holder so if he needs to do both he has 2 places like Sandi suggested.

Keep in mind that Benson is 4 years old and this didn't happen overnight!
Cyn


----------



## Cyntexas (Aug 20, 2010)

Washing machine trays!! Who would have thought? Great idea!! I learn something new every time I come here!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow! I learn new things here everyday! I can't tell you how happy I am to have found y'all! I will have to get those trays and try the soda bottle thing! Lou would love that and he's very good about hitting the center but might as well give him a target! Lol! He will pee on anything sticking up out of the ground! The girls won't use the same pad that he uses and Dallas doesn't have great aim! I should have bought stock in clean up materials! Luckily she's so tiny it isn't much, but she tries!


----------



## LuckyD (Nov 12, 2013)

My pup is 21 months. I have him trained to do his business outside. He sleeps in the laundry room where I have a pad just in case and he NEVER uses it and never an accident, even after 10 hours. In the morning we obviously let him out and he does his business. We have tried to leave him to roam freely at night but that's when he doesn't hold it and just decides to go when the need comes. I can't correct him because we are sleeping. My daughters want him to sleep with them, but I can't have accidents in the house.. Please help


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Sometimes Bentley poops off the edge of his Lil Rascal dog litter box. He gets all they way in but when he does his poop spins he ends up right on the edge. I just pick it up ASAP.


----------

